# Lake Tahoe- North Shore [Edgelake Beach Club - 8/19-26]



## mike2200 (Jul 21, 2016)

August 19th available one week (seven nights)-Lake Tahoe (North Shore) 1bedroom condo (sleeps 4) property is on the lake, unit is close to lake, has pool, spa, pier and beach available. Unit has a full kitchen and all linens. You can walk to Kings Beach. 

Price: $700.  

This timeshare property is in a great location at Lake Tahoe. Property is on the lake and includes a pool, spa, picnic area and pier. The Tahoe Edgelake Beach Club overlooks 240 feet of sandy beach.


----------



## wilma (Jul 21, 2016)

Unit#? Thanks.


----------



## mike2200 (Jul 22, 2016)

Edgelake Beach Club unit #28


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2200 (Jul 23, 2016)

wilma said:


> Unit#? Thanks.





#28


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2200 (Jul 24, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankieray (Jul 28, 2016)

*Lake Tahoe*

Is this unit still available?


----------



## mike2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

frankieray said:


> Is this unit still available?





Yes as of now


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankieray (Jul 28, 2016)

*Lake Tahoe*

What is sleeping arrangement for third person and do they allow service dog?


----------



## frankieray (Jul 29, 2016)

*Lake Tahoe*

Is this still available?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 30, 2016)

Click on mike2200's blue user name to send him a message.


----------



## mike2200 (Jul 31, 2016)

RENTED...Thanks

Moderator please close


----------

